# übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?



## Björn W.(BW) (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Letztes Mal als ich und mein Kumpel oben an der Küste waren hatten wir noch ordentlich Seeringler übrig und diese einfach wegzuschmeissen fand ich einfach zu Schade.
Hab sie also mit nach hause genommen und einzeln in der Länge in Wellpappe eingewickelt und mit Salz bestreut.
Dann ein Gummi um die Rolle Wellpappe, ab in ne Gefriertüte und ab in die Truhe.
Hab das mit dem Salz vor dem einfrieren irgendwo gehört.
Wollte jetzt mal von euch wissen wie ihr das macht bzw. ob ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder besser machen könnte.
Hoffe das ihr mir da noch ein paar Tipps geben könnt.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?*

Die werden matschig beim Auftauen. 
Ich mache das immer so:
Folie auf ein Tablett legen, darauf einzeln die Würmer legen und offen einfrieren. Dadurch werden sie zäh (Gefrierbrand). Nach einigen Tagen sind sie so trocken, dass man sie von der Folie lösen und in einem Gefrierbeutel oder in einer Dose lagern kann (gefrostet, versteht sich). So sind sie jederzeit einzeln entnehmbar und halten gut am Haken.....


----------



## TARKUS (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?*

Hi , ich mach das immer so: 
würmer einsalzen, etwa einen Tag lang, dann dass Wurmwasser abkippen.Dann kann man die Würmer in einem Tupatopf z.b einfrieren. 
tarkus


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?*

Ich habe in Dänemark mal Seeringelwürmer einfach im Gefrierbeutel gefrostet. Die waren nach dem Auftauen zwar matschig ohne Ende und kaum noch auf den Haken zu kriegen, aber was am Haken hängen blieb, hat gefangen wie Teufel! Im Hafen von Hirtshals haben wir mit dem Matschkram Aale, Platte und Aalmuttern ohne Ende erwischt. Für Weitwürfe sind die dann allerdings nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, aber sie fangen, und das nicht schlecht...#6
Wobei das Einsalzen sicher die bessere Lösung ist...


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?*

Danke Leute für eure Tipps!!!!!
@Taurus
Packst du dann die Würmer in ein Gefäß und füllst es dann mit Salz auf bis alle Würmer bedeckt sind oder bestreust du die Würmer nur ein bisschen mit Salz?

Gruss

Björn


----------



## mcflock (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?*

Ich hatte mal 4 Pakete übrig und habe sie auf Papiertücher auf ein altes Backblech ausgebreitet und in trocknen lassen. Ordentlich Salz drüber, immer wieder neue Tücher um die Flüssigkeit zu entziehen und als sie aussahen wie Lakritz hab ich sie in kleinen Portionen eingefroren .Ist schon ein bisschen ekelhaft. Wenn man sie in Wasser taucht saugen sie sich wieder voll und müssten sich besser aufziehen lassen.Habe sie aber immer so auf die Haken gequält, aber einige sind auch nur noch matsch. Das was am Haken blieb hat aber auch gefangen.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: übrige Seeringler nach dem angeln einfrieren?*



mcflock schrieb:


> ...und als sie aussahen wie Lakritz...


So ähnlich hat das mal 'n Kumpel von mir versucht. Ich werde weder sein Gesicht, noch das von seiner Frau vergessen, als die gedacht hat, das wär 'ne dänische Lakritzstange....:q:q:q


----------

